# Everybody cross your fingers



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

If things go well, I may be the owner of this little beauty. She's not perfect, but enough is right that I will very very earnestly try to reach an agreement with the current owner. I really like this car. A LOT. And no, I'm not talking about the Explorer in the back.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *If things go well, I may be the owner of this little beauty. *


I hate you. :flipoff:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Sweet...and it's black! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Again, fingers crossed. 

I have found a buyer for my '99, to the point where we have agreed on a price and have put a rough date on the transfer of the keys. Meanwhile, I have found this car and requested that it visit a local shop for a thorough inspection of the engine/drivetrain.

If both events work out favorably, that '88 M3 will be in my garage probably by the end of this month. Again, it is not in perfect shape, but it feels very strong and the things that are wrong are mostly superficial. I can't expect any more of a car built 3/87. That's right, it's one of the first E30s to make it stateside.

But I don't want to get carried away or give away too much info yet. I really, really, REALLY want this to work.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Beautiful*

what year is it? how many miles?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet! :thumbup: 

And that makes my idea of getting a '95 M5 sound much less absurd. Thanks!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *Sweet! :thumbup:
> 
> And that makes my idea of getting a '95 M5 sound much less absurd. Thanks!
> 
> *


But his (future) E30 M3 is in addition to a daily driving SUV...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Beautiful*



shep01 said:


> *what year is it? how many miles? *


I don't want to jinx it, and I don't own it at the moment, so I don't want to share much more. Let's just say that it is a great example of the car, but not to the point where it was kept in a bubble for the entire time.


----------



## motoyen (Mar 19, 2003)

Looks like a nice stock example. Post more details when you get it.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

sounds good....

I like what you've done with your sig, fazing in the E30


----------

